# That Which is of Woman  By victim (~SSBBW, Fantasy, Magic, Explicit Lesbian ~Sex)



## Victim (Apr 25, 2009)

_~SSBBW, Fantasy, Magic, Explicit Lesbian ~Sex_ &#8211; Demon slaying Amazonian warriors AND lesbian temple maidens. You can't beat the classics!

*That Which is of Woman
[by [email protected]​*
*Chapter 1 &#8211; The Great Demon Maw​*
Leena Harkor crouched behind a withered tree. The tree stood stark and lifeless in a sea of many others of its kind. The soil beneath it had long been drained of any nutrients. How tiny buds still remained on some of the branches Leena did not understand. Not far beyond the tree was the great Demon Maw. 

The Demon Maw was an open sore that festered on the land and spawned horrific entities that would lay siege to the villages. No two of these demons were exactly alike, despite the fact that many thousands had been seen over the past few years. 

Leena had slain many demons. It was all part of her chosen path to her coming of age. Merely existing for a certain number of years would not earn her privileges like the people in the books from the ancient Abandoned City. She had slain demons before, but not as a leader of men and women in combat. Leena had to choose a test that would push her abilities to the limit and prove she was worthy of her destiny. 

Leena remembered back to the day she stood before the council and proposed her challenge. 

“I will lead warriors into battle against the demon hordes of the Maw that threaten our village.” Leena declared. 

The council members and their elder looked at who stood before them. Leena was much shorter than the warriors she would be commanding. The young woman was not of great physical strength. Even the few women who chose the path of the warrior were much stronger than Leena. Nor was this woman particularly skilled with a blade. The sword that Leena carried was seldom used. When the gaze of the council fell upon the rod Leena carried, their appraisal was quite different. 

Leena wielded magical power never before seen in battle. Powers almost directly in opposition to those of The Goddess of legend. Some men could summon these powers, but nowhere near as strong as Leena, so most relied on their weapons. 

Nods of approval and favorable chatter ensued among the council members. The demons from the great Maw were threatening the village more and more often, not only would this be a fitting test for a leader of warriors, but would keep the demons under control for a little longer. The council was not prepared for what they would hear next, however.

“We will fight our way to the great Demon Maw and seal it forever.” Leena declared once again.

The council elder stood up from behind the table. He glared down at Leena with steely gray eyes. 

“Surely you cannot be serious? Not even with your abilities can you hope to succeed!” He barked. Uneasy conversation erupted among the rest of the council.

“Bring the matron from the temple. Have her gaze into my soul and you will see this is my only choice. I must choose a test I know I can succeed at, but only with my utmost effort. It is the law.” Leena added. The mumbling amongst the council died down into silence.

Leena brought her focus back to the present. She collected all the resolve she showed at that council meeting, she would need it for what was to come. Leena gave the signal for her warriors to advance.

Marla brought her pike to the ready and took her position by Leena's side. Physically, Marla was the strongest warrior among all the women. She stood almost six foot, and retained a great deal of her girth from her service at the temple. Marla was still able to work much of the magic of The Goddess that she learned there. 

All the warriors in Leena's care were the best the village and temple had to offer, the council insisted on that much. Even so, some of her soldiers were forced to retreat back to the village after the last battle. It went well, but there were many severe injuries that would need attention from the temple maidens skilled in channeling the healing energies of The Goddess.

Leena gripped her rod and poured her magical strength into it. The brass ball atop the simple foot long shaft of iron glowed and arced with power until it appeared to be unable to hold any more. Leena's initial attack would signal all the other soldiers into action. It was time.
 
Leena rushed from behind the tree and closed in on the narrowest end of the Demon Maw. She raised her rod high into the air, preparing to bring it down onto the fissure. Behind her unadorned steel mask, two brown eyes glistened, almost coming to tears. The edges of Leena's mouth curled upward. A yelp of glee could be heard from behind the mask as Leena smashed her rod into the earth of the fissure. A surge of excitement burst forth from her and overloaded the rod with power that shuddered through the Demon Maw. 

The oddly discolored rocks that formed the edges of the Demon Maw shattered into chunks that rained into the nine hundred foot long scar on the Earth. The ground all around the Maw rumbled. Assorted cries, howls, and hisses were heard over the crash of cascading stones. 

Leena wasted no time. Her attack would not keep the demons at bay for long. With Marla covering her, Leena struck at the end of the Demon Maw once more. Several feet of earth melted and fused into a solid, smoking mass. Leena gave herself a moment to catch her breath before repeating the process. A process that would go on for hours, draining her strength each time.

The creatures in this slice of the underworld did not remain idle while their home was under assault. Monstrosities of every conceivable type flew, crawled, and oozed forth from the pit. 

Some were struck down by blessed arrows, others met with the swords, spears, and axes of warriors. A few more fell to battle magic from Marcale, a fighting man with impressive magical ability of his own.

The fastest of these demons escaped the spears and arrows only to be cut down by thundering storms of fire emitted by the terrifying weapons recovered from the Abandoned City. 

One such creature of exceptional speed and cunning found its way overhead of Leena. It beat her and Marla to the ground with a swoosh of powerful wings, then landed astride the two women. Marla struggled to reach the pike that had been knocked from her grip, but the demon used one of its eight legs to pin her arm to the ground. 

Leena was also quickly pinned to the ground by the monster above them. This particular demon looked like a giant version of one of the creatures Leena had seen in a book from the Abandoned City. It had eight legs, was about twelve feet tall, and a triangular shaped head with piercing mandibles that clicked menacingly as its head bent down over Leena. 

Arrows rattled ineffectually off the demon's unnaturally thick carapace. The weapons of the Abandoned City were already depleted of the desperately hard to locate pieces of brass and lead they consumed. Two axe-wielding warriors ran to assist, but would not close on Leena and Marla in time. 

The mantis-like head bent down over Leena, its mandibles dripping a thick, clear ooze that smoked as it fell onto Leena's armor. The head came to rest over Leena's breastplate. Its eyes blinked a couple times and the triangle shaped head cocked back and forth a couple times. It peered over toward Marla's heaving chest and moved its head away from Leena, towards what appeared to be the more interesting target.

_What, I'm not even good enough for a demon?!?_ Leena's thoughts raged. She worked a hand around a pincer and let her fury fly loose. The heavy, chitinous limb exploded in an ochre spray. 

The insect-demon released its grip on the two women and reared up on its back legs. It unleashed a hissing that sounded like a lava floe meeting the sea. 

Marla took the opportunity to strike. She hefted her pike up from the ground beside her and thrust the tip into a gap in the creature's underbelly. Even at this weak point, the blade was meeting with considerable resistance. Marla leaned into the demon with all of her weight. Muscled thighs as thick as roof beams pulled beneath her heavy armor, driving the blessed steel into the heart of the beast. Marla gave the pike a twist. A sickening crack was heard from the wound. 

The demon gave a final hiss of defiance before falling onto its side, Marla wrenching her pike from the monster's body. Marla stood there tall and defiant, her spear point drenched with blackish gore.

The entire length of the Demon Maw had been sewn shut by Leena's magic. Marla and two accompanying women from the temple imbued the seam in the earth with enough magic of The Goddess to make it impossible to open ever again. The demons of the underworld were going to have to seek another exit from their entombment within the earth.

Realizing her task was complete, Leena collapsed onto the ground and faded into slumber. Marla and one of the men took turns carrying her back to the village, where she awoke just before reaching the village hall.

*Chapter 2 &#8211; Coming of Age​*

Leena strutted up to the village elder, her battered armor rattling a victory march. The other warriors fell into place behind her. She got down on one knee and lowered her rod and sword to the floor by her side, then opened her mask. Leena bent her head down and waited for the elder to address her.

“The Demon Maw that threatened our village has been sealed. This feat has no equal in recent history. It is without question you have come of age as a warrior.” The elder spoke matter-of-factly. He stood from his chair behind the table. Even at his advanced age, he had an aura of power and authority about him. Shoulder length grayish-black hair was bound in a simple ponytail, framing a dark skinned face with features chiseled from years of fighting and leadership. His clothing was but simple gray robes, unlike the other council members who were far more elaborately adorned.

Pride beamed from Leena as the words danced in her head. Thought not in battle, the energies surged within her. The rod beside her on the ground resonated with a visible halo around its crown. 

Coming of age meant Leena was now a true warrior, not that this had ever been contested, despite her use of magic in combat that was clearly not of The Goddess. She could bear children, own a home, even travel to other villages. Leena often thought of having her own command, leading warriors into battle to seal the Demon Maws that threatened many other villages.

“Speaking as your father”, the elder continued, “I never dreamed that a child of mine could accomplish such a miracle.” 

He paused, staring down at his daughter. A tear began to appear in his eye. His lips wavered before he could go on. 

“Leena, you are a most remarkable warrior. However, the prophecy and the law are clear. Once you have come of age, be it by taking arms against our enemies or bringing forth the light of The Goddess at the temple, you must go on to fulfil your destiny.”

Leena looked up at her father. Seeing the tears in his eyes, and his wavering voice, she thought he would not want to see his last surviving child leave for battle. “I am not afraid to do what is needed. Nor am I so unwise as to enter battles that cannot be won. Me and my charges will return from our battles.”

“Oh Leena,” The elder spoke, his voice somehow breaking out of its authoritative tone for a moment, only to quickly revert. “If only that were my concern, but no. Sons of the elder must lead warriors into battle against the demons, but the daughters of the elder must serve at the temple and seek the path of The Goddess.”

Leena knelt there staring blankly for a moment. Her other knee slid to the floor. The muscles around her mouth tightened. “I can’t go to the temple! Take a look at me! Do I look like The Goddess to you?” 

She stood up. The air around her began to shimmer and crackle. Bluish white arcs of light danced around the crown of the rod that lay at her feet. The warriors assembled behind her took several steps back.

Leena tore the helmet from her head. It hit the floor with a crash. She haphazardly pulled the fingers of her hand through the sweaty curls of her yellowed hair. 

“Does THIS look like the flowing buckwheat waves of The Goddess?” She demonstrated, her voice shaking. 

She unbuckled her breastplate and added it to the growing pile next to her. She held a hand in front of her chest, with the palm up, as though holding something. “These are not the breasts and body of the woman who is going to nurture the land back to bounty! I have not the form of The Goddess, and for that I am not ashamed.”

She moved her arm out at her side and turned the palm down. The rod sprang up from the floor and into her hand. “I don’t wield the gentle powers of The Goddess. I can’t give life to our crops. I cannot coax the waters to flow from the wells like they can.”

There was an uneasy pause. Leena held her rod high in the air. The arcs of bluish white light lengthened and crackled. The warriors behind her furthered their distance from Leena. The other council members staggered back in their chairs. 

“My magic is that of battle! Can you not see that within me flows the rage of the warrior?!?” She yelled.

A sphere of light suddenly appeared over Leena’s head, then vanished as quickly as it came to be. A thundering crash from above caused everyone else, save for Leena’s father, to bend down and cover their heads. 

Leena’s father let out a long sigh. “It is true no one before you has wielded such power. But the law is absolute. Servitude at the temple will bring peace to your soul. Lay down your rod and sword, just for a while. At least TRY to temper your magic with that of The Goddess.”

Leena lowered her rod from above her head. She bent down and picked up her sword. Leena deposited both on the table before her. The ominous thud echoed through the stunned silence.

Leena spun about on her boot heels, parted her way through her speechless comrades, and exited the hall without speaking another word.


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2009)

*Chapter 3 &#8211; Life at the Temple​*
Leena walked over the road that stretched between the fields and led to the temple. Temple maidens glided among the crops in their simple white gowns, imbuing the crops and the land with their blessings, so that the crops may flourish in the absence of any nurturing from the Earth itself, for the Earth had been depleted long ago. 

The temple maidens consumed a great deal of the food they grew themselves, to grow and maintain their size so that their powers could increase, perhaps enough to give life to the Earth once more.

North of the valley was the Abandoned City, where people once lived a very long time ago. When the days grew longer, the temple would send expeditions into the city to collect information, weapons, and the very few strange devices that still contained enough magic to function. 

Leena approached the temple itself. A short, plump temple maiden with thick black hair was seated as the base of one of many artesian wells that gave water to the valley. Like the crops, the water did not come forth from the bounty of the Earth. Temple maidens had to meditate by the wells for hours to bring it up.

The temple consisted of a large square hall supported by stone columns. Atop the temple were the personal chambers of the temple maidens, which were several floors high, ending in an apex with a pole at the top. The village did not construct the temple, rather the village grew around it. The village lacked the engineering necessary for such a large stone structure, or the great shafts of iron hidden below the foundation that reached many feet below the ground. Many believed that the former occupants of the Abandoned City built the temples that dotted the land, when they knew the Earth was dying.

Leena entered the hall and sat in front of the temple’s Goddess statue, reading the words of the prophecy etched on the stone at its base. There were many older words dating back to the time of the Abandoned City, but she got the general idea.

“That which is of man and that which is of woman shall come together and give rise to The Goddess. The Goddess shall breathe life into the dying land,” is what the prophecy read, as far as Leena could tell.

She thought about the weekly rituals for the birth of The Goddess, that were held as the warm season came to an end. The women of the temple would invite the men of the village to lie down with them in hopes of siring the one who could become The Goddess, or perhaps a great warrior. Much like her parents. Her mother Maelee was a prime example of the Goddess form. She moved on to become the matron of the temple for a struggling village north of the Abandoned City.

Leena looked up from the stone and set her gaze upon the Goddess statue. The unclothed woman depicted was on her knees, with her legs spread slightly apart to make way for the large belly to hang over onto the statue’s thighs. The statue had arms held behind its head with elbows spread out like wings. Its bosom draped down over the top of the belly, extending out almost as far.

Leena sighed as she gazed upon the depiction of The Goddess. 

_A goddess that has yet to be found, perhaps even yet to be born. _she thought.

Leena’s education at the temple did not go well. Only with great effort and unease could she summon even the smallest amount of the gentle power of The Goddess from within her. Crops she watched over would not prosper, and she was quickly replaced with a more capable temple maiden.

Leena tried to nurture what little power she could summon by growing a few flowers in a box at her chamber window. Whenever her efforts were futile, Leena would sit there, feeding and contemplating the flowers before her. 

The flowers reminded her that there was great knowledge to be learned from the temple. When she dug the flowers from the edge of the woods that still grew near the fields, Leena discovered a few tiny creatures buried in the soil near them. She brought one to the temple matron.

The temple matron found a book in the temple library that had been recovered from the Abandoned City. Within the book were quite lifelike portrayals of creatures of many types, most of which had already vanished from the dying world. Leena and the matron sat down at a library table with the book and examined the creature.

“This is an insect. It was called a bumblebee,” the matron said, turning the page.

“The bumblebees would fly from flower to flower, spreading…” She struggled to identify wording of the language of the Abandoned Cities, “...the seeds of life from one flower to the next.” 

She added. “Much like the women of our temple do when they walk about and caress the flowers”

“When I have my hand close to it, the… insect… seems to move.” Leena commented. “Does it yet cling to life?”

“I think it does. Perhaps it is waiting for something.” The matron postulated. “Perhaps waiting for the land to be reborn, much like we are.” 

The next day Leena visited the place where she found the bumblebee and carefully returned it. 

Over time it became obvious to all those at the temple that Leena would not be able to contribute much. The matron finally conceded and allowed her to serve as warrior escort for the expeditions into the nearby Abandoned City. The law stated Leena had to serve the temple, but did not specify in what capacity.

Once Leena began escorting the scholars and temple maidens on their journeys, attacks of demons and feral city dwelling creatures were no longer much of a concern.

*Chapter 4 &#8211; Nyla and the Abandoned City*​
“That is what they look like, but those are the wrong size.” The scholar said, looking down at the handful of objects Leena held in her hand. “If we could find the weapon that uses that size, they would be more useful.” He added.

The pieces of metal looked like miniature brass bottles with rounded lead caps. They rattled as Leena dumped them back into the decaying desk drawer. Like everything else in the Abandoned City's buildings, the desk was encrusted in a layer of gray that filled the air with dusty clouds when it was disturbed.

“Careful, I think they can fire if they are handled too rough.” The scholar warned. “The weapon might be nearby though.” 

The light coming from the silvery rod the scholar shone about the room was beginning to fade. “This thing is going to need more magic soon too. The magic bottles that power it seem to be almost expended as soon as we find them, at least the ones that aren't split open and oozing fluid.”

Leena bent down under the desk and found a heavy metal device stuffed in a leather pouch. The pouch was attached to the bottom of the desk, but the object could be removed from it. Leena alerted the scholar, remembering that the weapons of the Abandoned City could operate unexpectedly when handled by those who had not studied them.

The scholar held the weapon by the shorter, thicker part and pulled something rectangular out from inside it. He reached into the desk and grabbed some of the small metal bottles, then stuffed them into the box he pulled from the weapon until it could hold no more. He pushed the box back into the device until a click sounded. 

“This will help. We should go outside with the others and see what they could find.” He advised, operating a lever on the metal rod, which caused the light to cease.

Leena and the scholar with her left for the light of the doorway and met with the rest of their group in the street. Many of the threats in the Abandoned City only left the buildings at night, so travelling in the streets was much safer. They were careful to avoid the toppled sky towers and only enter the remains of the smaller buildings, for fear of getting struck by the chunks of decaying brick and metal that would sometimes fall from the towers.

Overall it was a successful expedition. More weapons and the metal bits they fired were found, as well as books, tools, and the magic bottles that powered the light-producing rods. There were only two demon encounters and one pack of the feral city-dwelling creatures that resembled what the books called dogs. Demon activity had dwindled considerably since the Demon Maw was closed, but apparently there was still one to be dealt with in the city.

Howling, the wrenching of metal, and breaking of glass echoed through the streets. A woman hastily chanting could be heard as well. The expedition party ran towards the source of the disturbance as quickly as they could. 

A human-like demon with grayish flesh and long, pointy ears had driven a woman into hiding inside one of the machines with four flat-bottomed wheels. The rather tall, white haired figure had broken a pane of glass and was trying to reach inside with its spindly arms. The woman finished chanting her spell, which sent the creature recoiling from the machine and into the street toward Leena. 

Leena brushed the demon aside with her rod as though it were a bothersome bit of debris blown into her path by the wind. The creature collapsed into a smoldering heap. 

The woman inside the machine looked out of the opening the demon had broken in the glass and stared for a moment at Leena. She pulled the lever at the bottom of the broken glass and was able to exit her hiding place.

“You fight using magic?!?” The woman asked incredulously, staring in disbelief at Leena and the rod she carried. The woman pushed aside her long, flowing, golden hair, which partially covered her completely engorged gown. 

Leena assessed the woman. In her time at the temple she never saw a more prime example of the Goddess form than in the woman before her. She was only slightly taller than Leena. The woman had thick, plush arms. Well filled rolls of belly hung down over thick, luxurious thighs, which could be glimpsed under her snow white knee length skirt. A temple amulet of unknown origin fought for a place to rest in her cavernous cleavage, but had to settle for just being jostled about her chest. The woman pulled herself out from the machine. 

“I am Nyla Rashorn. I thank you for dispatching my foe. I... I thought the demons only came into the streets at night,” she lamented. 

“Leena Harkor. We came from the village of Tehr just south of this city. It will be dark soon. We can help you find the rest of your group.” Leena suggested.

“I... I'm not travelling with a group. I'm... alone.” Nyla admitted. Her pale, rounded face flushed with embarrassment. 

“I know it is most unwise, but I could not stay in my village. I hoped to be able to travel through the city before nightfall.”

Leena somehow felt it would just be wrong to ask Nyla why she fled the safety of her village. 

“Travel to Tehr with us. You can figure out what you want to do there.” Leena offered, holding her hand out to Nyla. 

Later that evening they stopped to camp near the location of the former Demon Maw. Once it had been blessed, the area became quite unsuitable for demons to be near. They would be safe, even at night.

Wood for building a fire was incredibly rare, and Leena saw little need to waste the liquid fuel they found in the city. She gathered some rocks and stacked them in a pile in the center of the camp. She held her rod out over the rock pile. Red arcs lashed out from the rod into the rocks. The stones soon glowed brightly and threw off a considerable amount of heat.

The scholars and other temple maidens had retreated to tents for the night, leaving Leena to take the watch, as she preferred. Nyla remained with her, throwing her sleeping mat down by the stones alongside Leena's.

“Your magic is strong. Not of The Goddess, but certainly useful.” Nyla commented, staring into the glowing stone pyre. “How did you learn to use it?” 

“Not too many years ago, I trained to be a warrior, since it is obvious I wasn't destined to be The Goddess. I wasn't that great of a fighter either. One day my father was training me, and had struck me down with his staff so many times I had lost count. I got angry and lashed out carelessly at him with my own staff. When he blocked, his fighting stick splintered into shards and he was thrown from the circle. My stick was glowing with a dim white light, and I felt as though my body was on fire. I eventually learned to control it, and trained myself to use it in battle.” Leena explained.

“There is a man in my village who can use magic like that, but nowhere near as strong.” Nyla recalled.

“Marcale from our village can fight using this magic as well. There have been other men, but the rest abandoned it in favor of other weapons. It is all I have. I'm certainly not The Goddess, nor do I have the form of her. No man will lie with me, for they wish to sire The Goddess or a true warrior.” Leena said, idly poking at a stray rock with her rod.

Nyla continued to stare into the glowing stones. She would occasionally turn toward Leena and her lips would part as though trying to speak, but then close her mouth and turn back toward the pyre.

Leena set her rod down on the ground beside her and leaned back, looking up at the clear sky. Rain was fairly rare, as were high winds and other inclement weather. There were times when it seemed that life wasn't the only thing that was dying out on the Earth.

Nyla looked down at the rod that Leena placed next to her. 

“Am I allowed to touch it?” Nyla asked.

“It won't hurt you, and it isn't sacred or anything like that.” Leena said, picking up her rod and handing it to Nyla.

Nyla was quite surprised at the weight. She had to use both hands to heft it. “How does it work?”

“The shaft is just iron. It can hold more magic than I am able to summon in a single moment, saving it. When it is full, the magic is forced into the brass ball at the crown. The brass throws it out all at once.”

“Do you have to meditate for a long time to build it up?” 

“No, it isn't like the magic of The Goddess. I can't summon enough Goddess energy to grow crops, make the water flow, or even heal a cut. I have a window box in my temple chamber. I manage to keep a few flowers growing, but that is all I can do.”

“You're a temple maiden?” Nyla asked in a surprised tone.

“No, not really. I wanted to lead warriors, but I'm not a proper warrior either. My father is the village council elder. By law, daughters of the elder serve at the temple in hopes he has sired The Goddess. It is only by the wisdom of our temple matron that I was allowed to accompany expeditions into the Abandoned City. She has scryed into my mind and soul. She knows the truth, but not even the elder or the matron can circumvent the law.” 

Leena paused for a moment. 

“At least this way I can continue to fight.” She conceded.

Nyla brushed her fingers over Leena's rod, feeling its cold, hard surface. “If you don't meditate for a long time, how does it work?”

“It's mostly feelings. I don't concentrate on what I want to happen so much as how I feel about what I want to happen. In battle, I just get... excited. Anger works well sometimes too, but that can get out of control. That demon in the city was one of the weak ones. All I had to do was feel strong, like I could dominate it, then I was able to simply brush it aside.”

“It was you, wasn't it?” Nyla blurted out. “One of our expeditions travelled south of the Abandoned City. Far enough to see the great southern Demon Maw had been sealed. Blessed by the magic of The Goddess, but sealed by magic more powerful than the demons themselves.”

Leena turned away.

“What's wrong? That wasn't a BAD thing!” Nyla said, looking confused.

“That... that was my trial. That was my coming of age.” Leena explained, her voice becoming flat and lifeless. 

“If I had never 'come of age', I would still be out there, fighting against the demon hordes. I could have been anything I wanted, until that day. I gave everything I had, and got nothing in return.” Leena concluded, standing up and walking over to the edge of the camp.

Nyla made the effort to stand up as well, soon joining Leena. She finally just stared ranting, losing control over what she was saying. “They were so sure I was going to be the one. I could grow wheat as high as your eyes, cause the mountain streams to swell, and bless every weapon in the village arsenal, but it soon became apparent I could not revive the whole of the Earth. Then they thought if only I was even MORE like The Goddess, then maybe I could do it. The temple matron made me eat and eat and EAT. I gained much weight, but my magic began to diminish. Finally, they stopped with the feeding, and I was offered up to the men of the village in hopes I could give them the TRUE Goddess. OFFERED UP. I realize the world is dying, but I at least want a say in who I choose to lie down with.”

“Stay in my village for a while. When the time of the rituals comes, you are not forced to lie down with men and bear their children.” Leena offered.

“I will. Don't worry, I'll do my share to support the village. I don't mind tending the fields or coaxing the wells. I will even lie down with the other women of the temple and share in The Goddess with them.”

Leena's face paled.

“Oh, I didn't mean to embarrass you. Do your temple maidens not lie with each other so as their powers might grow?” Nyla inquired.

“They do. I even tried once, but it did not go well at all. It was awkward at best. I did not have the gentle and caring touch needed to awaken the purest of the Goddess powers. I had very little power of my own to awaken. It ended badly. No man OR woman will lie with me now.”

Nyla looked as though she wanted to say something, but then began to say something else. “I guess we have opposite problems. When people look at me, they just see what they can get from me. When people look at you, they assume you have nothing to give them. Either way, nobody cares what we think or what we actually CAN do.”

Leena and Nyla returned to their mats by the glowing pyre and talked well into the morning hours. Leena told the story of the battle of the Demon Maw. Nyla told of her adventure travelling alone through the Abandoned City, and of her own coming of age trial blessing the entire run of the stream that ran into their village.


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2009)

*Chapter 5 - The Ritual of The Goddess*​
Nyla served Leena's village well throughout the winter and spring. The winter wheat and other crops were quite plentiful, sustaining the village and adding to the bounty for the temple maidens to attain the form of The Goddess. The end of summer and approaching of the coming rituals brought Nyla to an uncomfortable decision.

Leena, the first of the rituals begins tonight. I know I'm not obligated to participate, but several men in the village have already expressed their interest in me. Nobody is going to understand how I feel. I think it would be best if I just wasn't here. I'm going to leave before nightfall. Nyla announced, poking her head through the door of Leena's chamber. An early morning breeze wafted around the bottom edge of her simple white temple gown, wrapping it around her bulging calves. The sound of temple maidens chanting in preparation for the ritual echoed through the doorway.

Come in. Close the door. Leena offered. She turned face up onto the bed, looking up at a bright red flower peeking out from the edge of the window box. Leena's short, defiant curls spread out over her pillow. You shouldn't travel alone again.

I know. I want you to go with me. It wouldn't be a problem travelling through the Abandoned City if you escorted me. I never WANTED to be weak. Nyla implored. She sat down on the bed next to Leena. 

You're not weak, your magic is strong and so is your heart. I know enough to feel that. Leena consoled.

Below Leena and Nyla, the Matron and other temple maidens began chanting the powerful spells that would charge the temple with energies to bring forth The Goddess from the unions that would occur in the evening. 

Can you feel it? The power from the temple. It is supposed to empower The Goddess that is yet to be, but it makes me feel strong. Strong in a way I can't quite describe. Leena said. How does it feel to you?

Different than that. It makes me want to feel more, but more of what I do not know either. She laid back on the bed, sprawling partly over Leena. Oh, sorry, I can move.

Don't, it's okay. Leena said, holding Nyla's hand.

Leena, have you ever used your power for something besides fighting? Nyla asked, her fleshy fingers squeezing Leena's.

I've never really tried. I suppose if it is something I want, then I should be able to use my magic on it. Leena speculated. She began to run her fingers through Nyla's long, golden hair. I can see why the men would want you, even if we were not searching for The Goddess.

A wind began to pick up outside, rustling the leaves of the precious few trees that grew close to the temple. The chanting below grew louder and more determined. The shimmers of power coursing up the walls of Leena's chamber grew into glowing trails that snaked up the walls.

Nyla parted a few stray curls away from Leena's soft brown eyes. You are not The Goddess of legend. Neither am I. But you ARE a goddess. The books of the Abandoned City talk of gods and goddesses that strike down their foes with bolts of lightning and swords of flame.

I've seen the drawings too. I'm nothing like them. My hair does not flow long and straight like the winter wheat. Not like yours. Leena lamented. My breasts cannot even nurture a child. She commented, picking up the bodice of her oversized temple gown and holding it over her to show how much room remained within. She released the clothing, and it deflated over her chest.

Nyla gently brushed the back of her hand over Leena's gown, at one point gliding over one of Leena's nipples. It felt firm and resilient. Nonsense. Your children would grow strong, like you. Maybe they will even wield your magic. 

Thunder rolled over the mountains west of the village. The noise mixed with that of the chanting temple maidens. Gentle rain began to fall. The power coursing through the walls bled into the air of Leena's chamber. 

My magic is violent and chaotic, more like that of the demons I fight than of any goddess. Leena said, leaning away from Nyla. She began to tremble, as though uneasy and anxious.

My magic is slow, weak, and tame. I want to give it power. Nyla conceded. She curled up behind Leena, cradling the much smaller woman in her arms. The charged air within the chamber filled her with a thirst. A thirst that demanded attention.  I want to FEEL your power. I want to feel YOU. Leena Harkor, you ARE a goddess. Be MY goddess for the day. Her head swam with the intoxicating effect of the temple's spell. She turned Leena over to face her, then threw her left leg over, covering most of Leena's lower body. 

Leena had got a heady dose of the temple's energies as well. I told you, I tried this... She trailed off. Looking into Nyla's blue eyes, Leena could see the desire that stirred within them. This made Leena aware of the tension building up in herself. It was taking form and desperately wanted some place to go, something to become. She pulled Nyla completely over her and thrust their mouths together.

Nyla greedily drank in Leena's essence. Her tongue swished around Leena's mouth, much like a child trying to lick every last drop of sweet juice out of a cup. Nyla could feel Leena's hard nipples against her own bosom. She slid her hand over Leena's small, firm breast and moved it back and forth, running the nipple between two fingers. 

Tingling pulses from her breast ran through Leena's body, combining with the delirious intoxication from the energy saturating the room. An uncontrollable buzz of magic built up in Leena's body, only to be pulled from her through the mouth and into Nyla's tongue. Leena felt a slight feeling of relief, of relaxation, but it only lasted a mere moment.

Chanting continued from underneath Leena's chamber.

Nyla planted both hands on the bed and pushed herself up, She leaned back, with her plump, voluptuous butt sitting on Leena's thighs. Her belly splashed over Leena, covering almost to Leena's breasts. Nyla reached up to brush hair aside that had covered her face. Her eyes were wide with glee, her cheeks were flush, and she grinned mischievously, as though she had just drank her first glass of strong wine from a cask that had no end.

Leena had never seen this type of behavior from Nyla, or any temple maiden for that matter. She tried to scoot back enough to sit up for a moment. 

Nyla shoved Leena back down onto the bed and drew her legs in closer, pinning Leena between them. She ground her butt and belly down, pressing Leena further into the soft bed. Then she reached down with both hands and squeezed Leena's breasts until the nipples stood out hard through the gown. Nyla leaned down over Leena and planted her hands on the bed once more. 

They kissed again. Nyla devoured what she could from Leena, then leaned back. She licked her lips and exhaled heartily. Her thirst was sated for the moment, but her eyes told a different story then. A story of hunger. She wanted more, and she knew how to get it. 

A rumble echoed through the valley as clouds began to roll in over the temple.

Leena was surprised when Nyla suddenly hobbled off the bed and stood next to it. She was even more surprised When Nyla sat her up and pulled the gown over her head and off, tossing it on the floor. Nyla sat on the bed in front of her, with Nyla's legs forming a V around her. 

Leena was propelled backwards onto the bed as her ankles were grabbed by Nyla and pulled upward. Nyla pulled Leena's back up to her belly, then leaned all the way back onto the bed. Leena was now face up with her back on Nyla's belly and her rear on Nyla's breasts. Nyla raised her knees so Leena could rest her head on Nyla's thighs.

Leena could feel Nyla's lips and nose nuzzling the mound that protruded from her plain white underpants. She could also feel Nyla drawing a deep breath through the clothing, the air pulling through Leena's hair. This caused a nervous anticipation to build in Leena once more.

Nyla exhaled deeply, causing Leena to sink down onto her chest and belly. Then Nyla grabbed Leena's underwear at the top and tore it open, splitting it down the crotch until it tore free at the thigh. Nyla tossed the remains across the room, then buried her face between Leena's legs and lunged into Leena with her tongue. 

Each warm, wet lick Leena felt sent a ripple of power through her that she could feel building up within her. Any excess that accumulated was quickly lapped up by Nyla. Leena's clit stiffened and popped out, prompting Nyla to purse her lips around it and suck it between them, where her tongue rapidly flapped against the tip. Leena rocked back and forth on top of Nyla's softness, in time with the waves of pleasure and relief that she was succumbing to. 

Despite Nyla's newly discovered appetite for Leena's magic, she could not consume it faster than Leena was building it up. The spell being cast by the temple maidens reached its peak, fully charging the temple with its magic.

Leena thrashed about on top of Nyla, bouncing on her belly and breasts, unable to ignore the demands of what had been aroused within her. She broke free of Nyla's grip and rolled onto the bed, pulled up Nyla's gown, then planted her right knee between Nyla's legs, driving it up into the soft mound. Leena ground her knee into Nyla, feeling the plush folds of flesh slide against each other through the warm, moist patch on Nyla's underclothes. 

The temple priestesses now began to rehearse the spells that would be chanted in the evening, when the men would come with hopes of siring The Goddess.

Leena leaned over Nyla for a kiss, feeling the luxurious belly and breasts underneath her. She poured her essence into Nyla's mouth, feeling the hunger taking more and more of her power. Using Nyla's belly to hold herself up, Leena moved her hands up to the breasts that engorged Nyla's temple gown. 

Electric blue sparks jumped from Leena's hands as they kneaded and squeezed Nyla's breasts. She could feel their soft plumpness through the worn fabric of the gown. Nyla's nipples peaked up, and Leena rubbed them between her thumbs and forefingers through the material, causing much larger arcs of power to jump from Leena's fingers to the nipples. 

Nyla broke off the kiss and leaned her head back, and began breathing quite forcibly through her mouth. The magical power that had saturated the room began to swirl around the two women. More blue arcs of energy jumped from them and were absorbed into the vortex circling around them. The cyclone whipped around and vanished into the walls of the temple, only to rise again as Leena and Nyla continued.

_I want more. I want to feel the power that sealed the Demon Maw. I want to take it in and make it into something greater than either of us._ Nyla yearned in thought.

Leena responded as though she could hear Nyla's wish. She retracted her knee, then pulled Nyla's soaking wet underpants off. Nyla sat up and dragged her gown off over her head, then unknotted the sling that held her breasts upright, allowing them to drape freely down over her belly. She lied back down on the bed.

Leena shifted so her head was down closer to Nyla's middle, then leaned over Nyla's thigh. Leena breathed deeply of Nyla's scent. Its overwhelmingly intense aroma of unsatisfied desire immediately awakened a primal need in Leena to fulfil that desire. Leena flatted out her right hand, thumb exteneded, and slid the edge of it into Nyla, moving it up and down like a saw until Nyla's lips and clit were even more wet.

Leena slid two fingers inside Nyla's slippery wet vagina, then bent her thumb up to massage Nyla's clit at the same time. Supported by Nyla's belly, Leena moved her head up and took Nyla's nipple into her mouth. 

Nyla slowly started to lean over onto Leena, eventually covering most of her. It was all she could do to keep the cascading torrent of sexually charged magic from overflowing before she could absorb it. 

Leena could feel Nyla pressing in all around her. Wherever the two touched, Leena sensed warmth permeating her flesh, surrounding her in a sea of luxury, draining her of the unrelenting tension of the forces within her. She reached in even further with her fingers, pushing inward and upward. A throbbing current of Leena's magic poured from her hand each time she thrusted it.

_There is more. I want it all. Give it to me. I will revel in its glory and share my joy with the world. _ Nyla's thoughts demanded. 

The rehearsal of the spell that would bring The Goddess forth into the world reached its end. Pulsating vibrations could be felt throughout the temple. The temple maidens wandered about, curious to the source. The temple energies were becoming quite erratic.

Leena's power exploded forth as Nyla's presence all around her brought her the rest of the way to climax. Over a quarter century of penned up frustration and untapped stores of energy ripped their way into reality. Such power would have rent the whole temple asunder if it had not completely vanished into Nyla's body. 

The seemingly infinite wave of energy from Leena danced within Nyla, transforming Nyla's own magic into something much greater than either of them could contain. As Nyla climaxed, it burst out into the room and flooded the framework of the temple. 

The vibrating waves outside the temple turned into a steady rumble. The wells and fountains overflowed with clean, clear water. Mighty bolts of lightning struck down from the clouds to hit the pole at the peak of the temple. It all came to an abrupt stop after one final, enormous crash was heard from the temple foundation.

Leena and Nyla barely had enough stamina remaining to collapse onto the bed, with Nyla's head lying on Leena's chest. Both of them quickly fell asleep in the warmth of their embrace. They continued to sleep well into the afternoon. 

The clouds over the temple parted, and the late afternoon sun shone over the western mountains and into the window of Leena's chamber. A small red blossom in the flower box above the bed moved as something within it wriggled around. The large, somewhat fuzzy black and orange insect known as a bumblebee dug around inside the flower for a minute, then flew off into the light of the sun.

*THE END​*


----------



## Corwynis (Oct 29, 2009)

Excellent story! Makes me wonder how everything came to be like this (the Scar and the Abandoned City).


----------



## Nice-Girl (Nov 23, 2009)

I would love to read a sequel !!!


----------

